#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα - Οικοδομησιμότητα - Όροι Δόμησης >  > > >  >  >  Υπογράφουμε και για τα ρυμοτομούμενα;

## kajoanna

Στην δηλωση του Ν. 651 / 77  εκτος απο τα αρτια και οικοδομησιμα που υπογραφουμε γι αυτα υπογραφουμε και για τα ρυμοτομουμενα?


Ευχαριστω

----------

